# Kratos Wallpaper 1024 x 768



## tinoxtreme (Mar 3, 2008)

I made this wallpaper while I was bored at school. Had time before my class and none of my friends were here this early so I was like fuck it, I'm making a wallpaper.  



*Edit* - I put the image under a spoiler tag so it won't stretch out the page. And thanks for the feedback guys. I really appreciate it. Ever since I've took a design basics with a devil teacher I've been able to decipher a lot of the crap work i've been doing.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks pretty nice  The blue and white colors look great and the text actually looks alright  would really like to see more XD


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 3, 2008)

it is ment to be a wall of kratos yet i had to look for him, the effects are good but it needs work, but keep up the work


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks good but try Kratos with his regular color's?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty awesome, like your uage of colors and the text fits in with the stock.


----------



## Creator (Mar 3, 2008)

The colors, effects and the everything about it is pretty awesome.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 3, 2008)

Love it, spoiler it next time. It stretches out the page, but yeah great job, id love to see more work from you! (:


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 7, 2008)

AWESOME. I like it very much.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 7, 2008)

*I love the effects 

I mean LOVE THEM! 

Keep up the great work! ^_^*


----------



## Steam (Mar 7, 2008)

NIce. Well done


----------



## Empress (Mar 7, 2008)

that looks good, but I personally don't like the blue color but that's just me
text ruins though


----------



## VZ.Kag (Mar 7, 2008)

it's a nice wallpaper overall but maybe try using more than one color. instead of using a color balance or whatever you used, try using gradient maps It turns out to look more real that way.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 7, 2008)

looks baddass.. whos the dude?


----------

